# Taking Satin photos



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

After nearly two years of trial and error, I have slowly learned how to take mouse pictures. Bright light, multi-shot takes, macro settings, etc. But one thing still throws me off... Satins. Gorgeous, beautiful mice. Shiny mice. Really, REALLY shiny mice. So shiny, I end up taking more shine pics than pics that actually show the color or marking I'm referring to!

So please, to all you who have shiny satin mice, what are your pic secrets? Flash, no flash, incandescent lighting, natural light, what do you have to do to get a decent satin pic?!?!

Thanks all


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bright ambient lighting and flash does it for me.


----------

